# Sent an email to Tamiya....



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

....to suggest to them how badly they need to produce a 1/32 scale F8F Bearcat kit. No other company produces one (to the best of my knowledge), and who could do it better? I stressed that it should be a super kit like the A6M2 and A6M5 Zero kits (with the retractable undercarrige and other operational features) with the super detailed, all inclusiveness of the Zero kits. The intregue of such a kit is beyond the imagination. I actually received a response from Tamiya America saying they have been trying to convince the folks at Tamiya headquarters in Japan to produce just such a kit for the last 5 or 6 years. I would put my name on a waiting list for this kit and would be willing to pay almost any price for it. I would guess this kit would be very popular and I will keep pestering them until they make it! Would any of you guys (or gals) be intersted in this kit?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I would think Trumpeter would be top of the list to get one done, 1:32 is their scale of choice and they are quickly becoming the premiere large scale airplane kit company.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I should send them e-mail of my displeasure that they issue a 1/48 Scale German Staff Car befor it could be done in 1/35. It's Col Klinks staff car and I have the figure of him and Sgt Shultz... Very cleaver that Tamiya is gettin' the wing nuts hooked into military AFV with the new 1/48 scale progrom. Or vise versa.  

DLM


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

Roguepink said:


> I would think Trumpeter would be top of the list to get one done, 1:32 is their scale of choice and they are quickly becoming the premiere large scale airplane kit company.


Yeah, a Trumpeter kit would be nice too, but could you imagine a super kit from Tamiya with all the detail and operational features of the Zero kits? I'd pay $100 for that kit, wouldn't you? I'm almost gettin' a woody just thinkin' about it. Oops, sorry.....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually Trumpeter's big kits are just as detail-packed as Tamiya's Zero. May as well pop them an email too, it couldn't hurt!


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

John P said:


> Actually Trumpeter's big kits are just as detail-packed as Tamiya's Zero. May as well pop them an email too, it couldn't hurt!


Done!


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

DL Matthys said:


> I should send them e-mail of my displeasure that they issue a 1/48 Scale German Staff Car befor it could be done in 1/35. It's Col Klinks staff car and I have the figure of him and Sgt Shultz... Very cleaver that Tamiya is gettin' the wing nuts hooked into military AFV with the new 1/48 scale progrom. Or vise versa.
> 
> DLM


Tamiya's kits are absolutely beautiful, the problem with them is they just don't have much of a selection and they are very slow to produce new kits. If they could just speed things up a bit....


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

Just for an update, I never heard a peep from any of the companies I emailed. Fargin bastages!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

"they just don't have much of a selection "
are you frakkin kidding me??


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trumpeter's 1/32 Bearcat should be about by now. I swear I saw one for sale at MosquitoCon.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Trumpeter F8F Bearcat

Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok, I'm asking for a 1/32nd scale F4F Wildcat.........


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

F4f Wildcat. I mean, all you people have to do is Google it.

No, I'm not buying you one. Wish I could, I really do, but I can't.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bearcat available at Squadron:
http://www.squadron.com/NoStock.asp?item=TR32247

Wildcat*s* available at Squadron:
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=TR32223
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=TR32225
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=TR32255

And about a hundred accessories, decals and detailing sets if you do a search with "wildcat" and select 1/32 scale.

Ya lazy bastiches.


----------

